# Eating Soap!



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

I couldn't decide if this should be in Rat Behavior or Rat Health?

So I was doing laundry and fixing my bed, letting my rats have last minute free range before bed (I have my brother help watching them since I'm not giving my 100% attention.) And he calls me over about my rat, Ivory. She comes running out of the bathroom with a chunk of soap! I had to chase her down before I could get it away from her and rinse her mouth out.

Will she be OK? And why is she doing this? She'll literally make her way to the bathroom, climb into the trash and this time she found some soap and was eating it. She did NOT appreciate me rinsing her mouth but she'll be alright?


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

She'll probably be okay, might have some diarrhea. Hopefully it wasn't antibacterial soap - the triclosan can play havoc on hormones.

What kind of things are in the soap? Maybe it smells like fruit or something to her, so she tries to eat it. Or she could have pica.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Soap is mostly made up of fats. Probably won't cause any real harm. But should be avoided


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

I think it was Dove soap? Smells more like flowers than fruits. I'm thinking more along the lines of it being mushy.

Well, she is fine. No problems, not even diarrhea. Phew!

Thanks you two!


----------



## Heboki (Aug 19, 2013)

Her name is ivory? How ironic  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emi (Feb 25, 2014)

Heboki said:


> Her name is ivory? How ironic
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pahaha!! XD I actually love the smell of ivory soap, but I didn't name her after it.


----------

